# Talbot Express Steel or Alloy Wheels.



## goggs (May 28, 2005)

Well what's the up to date alternative wheel fitting for the Express anyone, any pictures etc.
The wheels on my Kontiki 650Z are all rusty and lack that nice look with holes in them. 
The findings are their 5x118pcd per Ducato, C25, J5 and Vauxhall Vivaro.
But haven't found out the offset of the Express wheels as yet but Ducato, C25 and J5 should be ok. 
However Vivaro wheels look similar to Ducato, their offset being 40-45. 
Need to measure Express's centre hole, Vivaro is 71.2.
There is a mention to BMW wheels but they are 120pcd.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The Express, C25 and J5 should all be simple clones of each other just with different badges, as are the the later Ducatos, Jumper/Relays and Boxers.

The Vivaro is just a rebadged Renault Trafic.


----------

